# Little Blue Wonder!



## zindel

Very good review! i have looked at this gun as well and thought about it many times. I have yet to use a spray finish but as i will be making a bedroom set soon i was thinking this would speed up finishing quite a lot. I will be sure to add it to my wishlist on amazon and get it in the future! Thanks again.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Thanks for the review. I can't believe how cheap these guns are. Woodcraft has their Woodriver brand for $29. It is a full size gravity feed gun that works very well. I use it for spraying stain. I use a porter cable HVLP sprayer for lacquer, but it looks identicle to the Woodriver.
Thanks again


----------



## NiteWalker

Thanks guys. 
Since I have a smaller compressor this is my primary spray gun. Like I said, my only gripe is the cup size, I wish a bigger cup was available for it.

I had a woodriver gun but didn't like it; there was rust inside when I got it and the fluid nozzle was impossible to remove; I tried to unscrew it and the whole front of the gun came off.

I still plan on getting a better gun from homestead, but for now this one works great for my purposes (spraying small boxes).


----------



## WoodworkingGeek

Hey thanks for the review!
I have the same type of HVLP. I found two at the scrap yard! They were a HFT return because it didn't have a regulator, But I did find one In the box they were in.


----------

